# Old CCM tricycle



## thebikeguy (Oct 14, 2007)

I went out for a 20 mile ride yesterday.Just a light cruise around the dirt roads out my way.Well I came across a small yard sale that a farmer was having.Not much there(lots of pumpkins) but then I spotted this tricycle sitting under the table.He was asking $10 for it(I talked him down to $7).It's a CCM from the 50s(according to the farmer) and in amazingly good original condition.20" front and 12" back solid rubber tires.It's interesting how most of my cool finds are when I'm not even looking for or expecting anything.It's like some higher force beckoned me to that yard sale


----------

